# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El deshielo provoca la crecida de los ríos en la provincia de Burgos y hace temer desbordamientos

## Jonasino

> Burgos - lunes, 16 de febrero de 2015
> 
> 
> El Ebro, el Nela, el Cadagua, el Arlanza, el Ciruelos... Todos han experimentado el fin de semana un considerable aumento del caudal. En muchas carreteras del norte se circula con precaución
> 
> Las insistentes lluvias de los últimos días y las suaves temperaturas ha provocado el paulatino deshielo y por consiguiente, el aumento considerable del caudal de  la mayor parte de los ríos de la provincia, tanto en la zona norte, como en las comarcas de Pinares y Arlanza. Aunque en la tarde de ayer bajaban bastante crecidos el Ebro, el Nela, el Arlanza, el Cadagua o el Ciruelos, se mantenían  dentro de sus cauces en la mayor parte de las poblaciones, aunque en algunos puntos bajos de su recorrido ya se habían salido sin ocasionar, en todo caso, ninguna situación preocupante, lo que no im pide que los vecinos estén alerta hoy si  continúan las lluvias.
> En Villasana de Mena, el temor estaba en el Cadagua, que bajaba bastante crecido su nivel a consecuencia del rápido deshielo al no dejar de llover durante prácticamente toda la jornada.
> Como es habitual, aunque en la cuenca baja del Arlanza no se han producido las precipitaciones de nieve que en el norte de la provincia, el deshielo en la comarca de Pinares hace que suba el nivel del río desde las localidades de Palacios y Salas hasta llegar a Lerma, donde ayer el nivel del río era considerablemente mayor que en días anteriores, llegando, incluso, a salirse en la zona de la Vega de Santa Cecilia, encharcando el terreno.
> En Salas de los Infantes, también el Arlanza aumentó considerablemente su caudal, aunque sin llegar a desbordarse en la zona de los prados, que es la primera en inundarse con las crecidas ni a su paso por el casco urbano. Sin embargo, la carretera de Salas a Castrovido, se encharcó, así como la de Salas a la Revilla, en esta ocasión, por el aumento del caudal del Ciruelos. No se cortaron en ninguno de los dos casos, sin embargo. Más complicada es la situación de muchos tramos de vías en la comarca de Merindades y el límite con el País Vasco y Cantabria, donde se recomienda precaución por desprendimeitnos y hielos.
> En cuanto a la previsión para hoy, se prevé un descenso de temperaturas y también de la cota de  nieve, que en la próxima noche se situará sobre los 850 metros, registrándose algunas nevadas, aunque de carácter débil, según las previsiones del meteorólogo de Promecal, Daniel Angulo.




Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...esbordamientos

----------

sergi1907 (16-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

La historia de casi todos los años.
Las zonas inundables, se inundan. Y el cauce del río no se debe ocupar. El cauce llega hasta el límite de máxima avenida.
Con éstos sencillos conceptos no pasa nada. Benditas avenidas.
Qué listos eran lo egipcios hace miles de años... No ahora.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> lunes, 16 de febrero de 2015
> 
> El deshielo en la cabecera del Ebro a partir de cotas de 600 metros, unido a unas precipitaciones moderadas en la zona alta de la cuenca, provoca un repunte de caudales
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha informado esta mañana del incremento generalizado de caudales en los afluentes de ambas márgenes de la cuenca alta del Ebro, lo que ha elevado los avisos y se prevén niveles extraordinarios en Miranda de Ebro para esta tarde y la madrugada que podrían alcanzar entre 700 y 800 metros cúbicos por segundo en la ciudad mirandesa. En todo caso, son indicadores inferiores a los que de la última avenida, a finales de enero, aunque se esperan nuevas precipitaciones hoy mismo que podrían dar lugar mañana martes a nuevos repuntes.
> 
> Los principales problemas podrían registrarse entre la cabecera y la cuenca del río Aragón y del Sistema Ibérico de La Rioja, debido principalmente al fenómeno de fusión nival a partir de los 600 metros y sumado a precipitaciones moderadas registradas en la zona alta de la Cuenca. No obstante, en los afluentes de cabecera se han registrado caudales ordinarios.
> 
> Las previsiones han sido comunicadas, dentro de los protocolos de la Confederación, a los servicios de Protección Civil. Además, se mantiene una comunicación continua con el Ayuntamiento de Miranda de Ebro.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...os/rio/miranda

----------

